# New NoID Paph



## Drumphan (Jan 14, 2012)

Hello all.

I recently received this NoID Paph and it came bare root, which I was not expecting. I potted it into some LECA for now, but was wondering if it would be better to change to something different. I tend to overwater, and anything in sphag invariably dies, so I avoid that. I'm fine with it in the LECA, but I was really just wondering how often I should be watering it? My humidity is pretty low right now (working on it), and I know they like to stay moist. I'm also wondering about the cultural requirements. Green, strap-leaf type, right? So higher light than mottled leaf-type and cooler temps? I do have a Paph lowii which seems to be doing well - just starting to spike, I think, but I don't wanna jinx it, so I'm not getting excited  - and it's potted in coconut husk, I believe. Similar culture?

Any advice would be appreciated.

Bob


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jan 14, 2012)

Take it out of CHC, and put it into a bark mix, preferably with Orchiata bark. As to what it is, hard to tell. If its a strap leafed multifloral species/hybrid, you want more light. That's what it appears to be, but its not entirely clear. If its a complex, you want less light and cooler temperatures. If you can bloom it, we'll learn more about what it could be.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 15, 2012)

A lot of people here have had bad luck w/ CHC, if you 've goten it to spike you may be OK in the short term. Welcome to the forum from NYC.


----------



## Marc (Jan 15, 2012)

Ah a new member. Welcome to the forums!!!!


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 15, 2012)

Do you keep the plant in leca only? Since the humidity is low (I guess <50%), you should water it very often, soon after the leca dries out (which means daily or twice a day). The roots should not dry out completely or for a long time.
In case you have it in semi hydro, then the need for watering is much less frequent, but you will need to flush the pot with fresh RO water once per month or so to get rid the excess of salt deposits etc.

I have not had much experience with chc, so I cannot give you any help on this.

Good luck!!


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 15, 2012)

Welcome Bob!
You've given us some good info but I think we could use more. We know sphag is not a good option for you. How long have you had the lowii that could be in spike? and it's in CHC? If CHC is successful for you I don't know that I'd be quick to change. What are your current growing conditions? Under lights? Windowsill? exposure? Where are you located? Water source? etc


----------



## Drumphan (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm in northeast OH. All my plants are in my basement, under 6-bulb t5 fixtures and they currently run for 12 hours. I am watering with half r/o and half tap water and generally with half strength fertilizer every other watering. I'm still adjusting my new grow area and plan on getting a humidifier soon as well as draping the area in plastic to help keep the humidity and temps up. This house is kind of old and the basement is not really well insulated - I am working on that too - but the temps are around low 70's during the day (when the outside temps aren't terribly frigid, and if so, like 68'ish) and low 60's at night. 

The lowii is in CHC, which it was when I bought it from a local grower at the beginning of this past summer. It's put out a new growth and is spiking, so it seems pretty happy.

Other than the problem people have run into with the CHC having high salt content from processing, are there any other real objections to the stuff? The guy I bought the lowii from had all of them in CHC. I didn't really notice any of the other paphs though. I trust him and his homemade (for lack of a better term) media mixes and advice. He's been growing orchids for nearly 40 years.

-Bob


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks Bob for the additional info & adding your location to the handler profile, it makes things easier!
Are your humidity levels fairly consistent? That will help with your watering schedule, as you're probably aware of. I have some stuff in my house, lower humidity levels than the GH, I'm watering that more than the same size pots & media than in the GH. I have a few things in CHC, they came that way & seem to be doing fine so for the time being I've left them. The only problem I have with CHC is, it seems to be light in weight when wet or dryish. I'm a pot lifter when in doubt as to if a plant needs watering or not so that can be a bit misleading for me. I'm also a potential overwaterer, I think I'm getting better at that or is it the increased air circulation & good drainage?


----------



## Gcroz (Jan 17, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!

Avoid the NOID!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 17, 2012)

Gcroz said:


> Avoid the NOID!


Funny, ....but true.


----------



## Gcroz (Jan 17, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Funny, ....but true.



Sometimes I wonder if there is a Noid like gremlin that steals tags and live in my greenhouse.


----------

